# spices



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I love spices and most if not all of them have medicinal properties.

How about sharing with us which spices you use with regularity and why!

I use cinnamon every day (heaping tsp.) to control glucose. I use tumeric almost every day for many many reasons (it is an antioxidant) and I use capiscain every day for thermogenic action plus medicinal properties.

Love Cardamom!! http://www.theepicentre.com/Spices/cardamom.html

Tumeric http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/03/100323212150.htm

Ayurvedic Medicine has always held my interest.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Cayenne pepper and Tabasco sauce.

These spices with a few others such as cinnamon, are good for metabolism for weight loss. I haven't seen any effect on my diet/weight loss but wondering if it is effecting my thyroid with undetectable levels. Hot sauce/spices = hot thyroid. 

These are not all the spice I like but the ones I use everyday.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GD Women said:


> Cayenne pepper and Tabasco sauce.
> 
> These spices with a few others such as cinnamon, are good for metabolism for weight loss. I haven't seen any effect on my diet/weight loss but wondering if it is effecting my thyroid with undetectable levels. Hot sauce/spices = hot thyroid.
> 
> These are not all the spice I like but the ones I use everyday.


I am impressed. Yes; boosting thermogenic activity burns up those calories. Love the hot stuff anyway.

For all you know, it could simply be preventing weight gain which is "always" a good thing!!

Huggles,


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Actually its my diet thats keeping me from gaining weight. But I not going to give up my hot stuff.

This summer at the Lake I had a little something (food) for all the gang and the theme was *jalapeños and tequila* - everything!

It was a hit!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been craving some spicy indian curry this week....I am going to have to break down and get some take out. My attempts to make curry at home have always been disasterous.


----------

